# huchenalex und seine enns feat rob



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

servus boardies!!
ich hab gestern mit alex einen gemeinsamen tag im zeichen des huchens verbracht.
bin in der früh bei - 10° in wien weggefahren und hab mich bis garsten an die enns mit einem heissen 80er über die schneeverwehte autobahn gequält.
meine scheibenwaschanlage ist kaputt und die wischblätter etwas beschädigt,so bin ich dann recht angestrengt und natürlich eine halbe stunde zu spät angekommen.alex hat mich schon mit einer schneehaube am kopf erwartet.da ich auf keiner meiner rollen eine  32er fireline aufgespuhlt habe hat mir alex einer seiner rollen plus angel geborgt:m
die fischen spinnruten um die 120 g wurfgewicht und eben mit sehr dicken geflochtenen schnüren wegen des starken abriebes.davor kommt noch ein ca 1 meter langes 0,50er mono vorfach.....pfff da geht schon was!
alex fischt ja mit seinen von ihm schon beschriebenen huchenhautzöpfen,die er eingefroren ans wasser mitbringt und erst mal aufgetaut werden müssen.später haben wir auch mit aiteln am system gefischt.
auf grund des starken schneefalls und der niedrigen temperatur(bei -3°bis -5 ° über den tag) konnten wir nur von den zahlreichen wasserkraftwerken fischen,da ein gehen auf der verschneiten steinpackung am ufer zu gefährlich gewesen wäre.auf grund der leider nicht eingetroffenen wärmephase rechnete sich alex wenig fangchancen aus.ich muss dazu sagen das ich zu keinem zeitpunkt damit gerechnet habe das ich wirklich einen huchen fangen werde.man hört ja so einiges und ich wollte primär mal einen tag im huchengebiet spazieren und so allerlei über diesen fisch erfahren.
das hab ich dann auch
wir haben also den ganzen tag verschiedene wasserwerke angefahren und die huchenstandplätze die alex alle kennt gezielt befischt.
da ich ja kein spinnfischer bin hatte ich so meine probleme den zopf  in der sehr starken strömung richtig zu führen und an den hotspots zu präsentieren.die zöpfe haben ja gewichte um die 50 g und werden je nach zu erreichender tiefe und momentaner strömung gewechselt.alex war aber sehr geduldig mit mir und hat mir laufend gute tipps gegeben.aber so einfach wie hecht blinkern oder zanderklopfen ist es für mich sicher nicht.
am ende des tages waren wir beide durchgefroren, ich kannte viele neue
aspekte über diesen fisch, hab die besten geschichten und gerüchte über das huchenfischen in der enns gehört,huchenangler kennen gelernt und natürlich keinen fisch weit und breit gesehen.alex hat mir ja versichert das ich meine köder an diesem tag an zig huchen vorbeigeführt habe,aber wie es halt so ist bei diesem fisch...er frisst so selten bzw unregelmässig,da musst du schon dort am wasser wohnen und bei richtigem wetter sofort auf die jagt gehen.
die fahrt zurück nach wien war noch anstrengender als die herfahrt...wieder unmengen an schnee,wartungsdienste,lange staus,schlechte sicht,ich wurde geblendet und hatte keine zigaretten mehr.bin aber dann doch noch sicher zuhause angekommen und gleich in die badewanne gesprungen:m
es war ein super tag für den ich mich noch einmal recht herzlich bei alex bedanken möchte.bald werden wir uns alle im frühling wieder sehen,auf das freu ich mich schon wahnsinnig.
beste grüsse aus wien rob#h


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

alex auf dem weg zur arbeit


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

da is doch was;+


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

der todeszopf


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

koppenstreamer mit 3 gelenken und selbstgegossenem bleikopf


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

ennser huchenfischer bei der arbeit


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

tiefster winter,bein harter alex:m


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

als ich dann ein aitel am system auf grund  ,die rute aufgestellt und den freilauf raus gelegt habe,war meine welt wieder in ordnung.......
ich grauslicher ansitzer:q :m


----------



## Locke (26. Januar 2004)

RESPEKT!!!

Gruss Locke


----------



## havkat (26. Januar 2004)

........und ich dachte Meerforellenangler sind ´n büschn dullidulli! 

#6


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

nein nein!!!wir auch dullidulli:m


----------



## gismowolf (26. Januar 2004)

@rob!
Spitzenbericht von Dir!Da kann man sehen und nachfühlen,was Du alles auf Dich nimmst,um vielleicht einmal einen Huchen an der Angel zu spüren!Großen Respekt und ein Dankeschön auch an Alex,der sich nicht zum 1.Mal bereit erklärte,einem "Boardi"
die Praktiken und die anderweitig sehr geheimnisvoll verschwiegenen Techniken zum Huchenfischen nahezubringen!!!!


----------



## ZwinckerEd (26. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich die Bilder mit dem vielen Schnee sehe denke ich mir ihr seid alle ganz schön dullidulli.
Da bekommt mann doch sicher ganz schnell ne steifgefrorene Rute.
Für mich wäre das nüchts, is mir zu kalt. 



#h  Ed


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

@ZwinckerEd:
WARMDUSCHER 
:q :q :m 
aber du hast recht,wir hatten immer wieder mit vereisten ringen und schnüren zukämpfen:c 
es ging noch,war gerade an der grenze von mensch und material.:q #h #h


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Januar 2004)

Goiler Bericht rob#h 

Hast du vielleicht noch in Berlin ein paar mehr Bilders dabei?

Sah ganz schön schattig aus :m 

Ihr habt ja richtig Winter in Öschiland#h


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2004)

hey tim!
mhhh werde versuchen ob alex mir seine bilder auf cd schicken kann ...ich habe noch einige sehr feine fotos von ihm mit gewaltigen huchen und impressionen gesehen.ich selbst hab nur noch 3-4 bilder mehr von dieser session.werde ein wenig sammeln und versuchen noch eine cd von meinen  und eventuell alex's fotos zubrennen,wenn dich das interessiert.vielleicht auch von meinen neuen fliegenrevieren,impressionen aller art.......
die schau ma uns dann bei einem bierli gemütlich an:m
grüüüüüüs dich#h


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Januar 2004)

> die schau ma uns dann bei einem bierli gemütlich an




Jau! Ich hab jetzt schon Durst. Öschiland gehört ganz sicher zu meinen nächsten Urlaubszielen#h


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

zitat:Öschiland gehört ganz sicher zu meinen nächsten Urlaubsziele

super tim!
das freut mich,da muss ich dich an meine brust nehmen und mit dir über
deinen möglichen ziele reden.als fliegenfischer geht da einiges.traumbäche in traum gegenden.werde mal mit meinem kumpel willy sprechen,der da jahrelanger fliefischer ist und regelmässig an die verschiedensten flüsse und bäche in ganz österreich fährt.der soll mir mal die schönsten plätze zusammen schreiben!
beste grüsse nach ahrensburg
rob#h


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2004)

Uiuiui... Das sieht "klein" aus.... :q:q:q:q
Mit entsprechenden Klamotten sicher ein weniger GROSSES Problem, aber dennoch: reschpekt, meine Herrn!!!
Ein prima Bericht!!! :m


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

keine angst franky!!die besten stücke waren spezialverpackt:m


----------



## HuchenAlex (27. Januar 2004)

hey rob,

schöner Bericht, wenn man auch kaum was vom Wasser sieht 
was mich echt gewundert hat ist aber eigentlich, das auf keinem einzigen Bild eine Bierdose zu sehen ist :q :q 
tjo, man(n) muß halt mal von innen wärmen, wenns draußen kalt is.. und nix beißen will..

Deine letzte Meldung hetzt Dir sicher die BBF an den Hals, Wodi und Dorsch geifern ja richtig dannach, mal von ihren eigenen Sauereien abzulenken... :q

Was die Fotos angeht, müßt ich die erst mal wo einscannen.. sind ja analog.. müßt ich aber hinkriegen.. halten mich dann zwar immer noch alle für "dulli-dulli" - was is blos aus den harten Männern geworden ;+... Abziehbilder, Schatten ihrer selbst- , aber mir gehts besser, wenn zumindest ein paar a bisserl grün werden 

Grüße aus OÖ,
Alex


----------



## rob (28. Januar 2004)

servas alex!!
na wie ich dich kenn warst sicher schon wieder am wasser:m
wenn du was fängst musst mich telefonieren oder pmen!
mit den bildern das wäre schon spitze,wenn du möchtest kann ich sie dir auch scannen und wieder schicken.oba moch da kan stress
leider war ich so mit dem fischen und allem rundherum beschäftigt das ich eigentlich nur an einem spot fotos gemacht habeviele schöne motive einfach links liegen gelassen...aber so is das :m
übrigens die bierdosen hab ich weg retuschiert
beste grüsse
aus favoriten
rob#h


----------



## Tropheus (14. Februar 2004)

Hi Ihr zwei,

echt super Bericht, die Kälte kann man spüren  :q :q :q :m  , 
mir ist es vorrigen Mittwoch so ergangen, nur nicht den ganzen Tag.  RESPEKT


----------



## Knobbes (15. Februar 2004)

Super Bericht, macht weiter so.
Gruss Knobbes


----------

